

Skype founders gunning for Netflix with Vdio - tilt
http://gigaom.com/video/skype-founders-new-startup-vdio/

======
toisanji
Hopefully this will do a lot better than their last attempt at video, joost,
which turned out to be a complete failure.

[http://www.google.com/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&i...](http://www.google.com/search?gcx=w&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=joost+failure)

------
lukev
As long as it can help beat the content providers more quickly into their only
ultimately tenable position (all content available online, from one service or
another), I'm all for it.

To be honest, I don't even care about price that much at this point in
history. The fact that there are lots of movies and shows (Game of Thrones,
anyone?) that are not digitally available _at all_ is absurd.

Having more competing VOD services negotiating with providers can only make
things better.

------
Rotor
This could be an optimal moment for a Netflix competitor to step in given
Netflix's recent issues.

Vdio will probably have the same content licensing and windowing issues. Not
an easy hurdle to overcome.

~~~
nobody314159
If MSFT are backing them they $=infinity money to buy content.

MSFT is a little scared that Apple and Google will own all online content.

If MSFT can persuade Hollywood that Google is an evil monopolist and they are
better helping a young MSFT upstart then they may get more content more
easily.

------
joenathan
What a horrible name, trying to tell someone about the site would prove to be
difficult.

~~~
timjahn
I do think that's a valid concern. Whenever I recommend Rdio to people, I'm
never sure how to say it. I usually say "R D O" but sometimes I think maybe
it's "radio" or "Erdio".

~~~
bennesvig
R-dee-o.

Love the service, but I was confused about how to pronounce it for the first
few months.

------
jmcnevin
As an rdio subscriber, a streaming video service that offered some sort of
integration with rdio would be pretty interesting. A single subscription plan
that would allow for unlimited streaming of music AND movies could be huge.

------
shoota
I'm sure that content producers want to be involved in an upstart by the
founders of the filesharing network Kazaa.

------
chrischen
Is this and Rdio somehow related?

~~~
chrisboesing
GigaOm now has a confirmation[1] with a short Q&A that says "VDIO and Rdio are
run by separate teams".

[1] <http://gigaom.com/video/vdio-janus-friis/>

